# Ulster county



## meathead (May 8, 2006)

Been seeing a lot of folks out on the road in Ulster county. Anyone who rides in the area, where are you riding out of and what are your favorite routes? Had a great 45 miler today starting from the Ulster County/New Paltz Park on Libertyville rd (rt. 7). Took 7 to 55 and wound up through the hills on 55, then back down 209 to 213 then onto springtown rd. and then some backroads back to the parking lot. Probably one of my favorite loops in the area so far, great scenery. What are your favorites?


----------



## Ab24029 (Feb 20, 2006)

*Favorite Ride*

Berme road from Stone Ridge to Elenville, then climb 52 to route 7 and go all the way to New Paltz. It is a 60 miler.


----------



## Dan0930 (May 28, 2004)

whatever you can do to throw mountain rest road in.. what a hill


----------



## meathead (May 8, 2006)

yeah mountain rest is a pretty good hike...One of the loops I do a lot picks it up off of springtown - heading up that way is a pretty darn good climb. Another route I take heads into High falls and heads back into new-paltz via mohonk rd and then the backside (or what i would call the backside) of mountain rest - climbing it from that side is a killer. Def. a road everyone in the area should make it a point to head out to.


----------



## monocognizant (Sep 12, 2008)

From Bearsvile out Glasco Turnpike to West Saugerties road to Manervile road to Palenvile. Up 23A into Hunter, Route 214 in Phonnecia. Old Route 28 to 212, Route 212 back into Bearsvile. Just about 48 mi. It's a fun ride with about a 4 mile climb up 23A and then a great ride down 214.


----------

